# Moonspot and/or Dapple - ADGA reg. Description Question



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Would the brown spots be moon-spots and would the white spots (big one and little one upper shoulder blade and tail tip as well as on head) be dapple?

*I am curious how to described this doe's color on my ADGA application.* I was thinking frosted ear, but unsure of the rest. Perhaps --Frosted Ear - Black/white with brown moon-spots.


Diamond 1-16 (approx 3 wks old) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


3weeks & 3 days old - Diamond Nubian Doe by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Red Wash Bonnie Blue & Doe Twins by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd just put " Broken Black & Tan" and "Spotted Black & Tan"


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd just put " Broken Black & Tan" and "Spotted Black & Tan"


Thanks for looking and responding . :thinking: I want to clarify, so are you suggesting one or the other 
" Broken Black & Tan" and "Spotted Black & Tan" or both, for the one goat?

Should I not mention the white at all? Or simply the frosted ears?

Her sister is in some of the photos and is only Black and Tan. Her sister is black with tan on the underside of her body and edges of her ears, is that noted in any special way?


Garnet - Nubian Doe about 3 wks old by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Thanks again


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Broken covers the white!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Macibear said:


> Broken covers the white!


Oh, okay. I did not know that. Thank you very much.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

What about Sundgau?

Scroll about halfway down for pics:
http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, sorry, for some reason I thought you had two babies 

So, for the one kid, Diamond, I'd put "Brkn Blk & Tan w/Spots" if you happen to have any space for "& Frosted Ears" or the abbreviation for it, you can put that, but it's not completely necessary.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> What about Sundgau?
> 
> Scroll about halfway down for pics:
> http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html


That's the correct colors for a Sundgau, half of those aren't correct actually.

This is what a sundgau is,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sundgau in nigerians is not the same as it is in other breeds.  This doe below, if nigerian, would be call swiss marked, not sundgau.










Moon spots and dapples are the same thing. OP, for your doeling, I would say black and tan with white and moon spots.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> What about Sundgau?
> 
> Scroll about halfway down for pics:
> http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html


Thank you for the link. I love seeing all the patterns. Would these apply only to Nigerians or Nubians too? Thanks again.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, sorry, for some reason I thought you had two babies
> 
> So, for the one kid, Diamond, I'd put "Brkn Blk & Tan w/Spots" if you happen to have any space for "& Frosted Ears" or the abbreviation for it, you can put that, but it's not completely necessary.


 Great, thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Sundgau in nigerians is not the same as it is in other breeds.  This doe below, if nigerian, would be call swiss marked, not sundgau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the picture to help in the explanation. Are the Nigerian color patterns exclusive for them, and they mean other things in larger goat breeds? The does I have are Nubian.

I appreciate the description suggestion. I did not realize dapples and moon spots were the same, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Sundgau in nigerians is not the same as it is in other breeds.  This doe below, if nigerian, would be call swiss marked, not sundgau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Technically, if all things were written as they should, that doe would be a Black Swiss in the Alpine breed as well. She does not have a white belly making her a Sundgau.

This is one of my pet peeves though so, I'll shut up now...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Different breeds have different color descriptions. The nigerian dwarf colors website applies to nigerians only. I haven't done research into other breed colors and patterns but do know that many of the color/pattern names in one breed are not the same in another.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ADGA does specify a white underbody but, doesn't say if it's a requirement for Alpines. So, who knows.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

So is there a website for Nubian color patterns? Or LaMancha? As those are the two breeds we have. Wow, so much to learn.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Uou should be able to do a google search

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well they don't have to have the white belly to be Sundgau, I believe ADGA was trying to keep things the way the French, and British standards were. Plenty of my Sundgau's had no white on the belly.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

With my Nubians I always just described the color as it was, never used any of the terms for the other breeds (like chamoisee, sundgau, etc.) With your girl if they will allow it I would put Black & Tan w/ white belt, poll, tail tip, light brown spots & frosted ears/nose. If you want to shorten it up a little more you could describe her as Black & Tan w/ white spots, light brown spots & frosted ears/nose. I don't get too concerned with getting every single marking with the Nubians because they can sometimes have a lot. If you really want to know I would email someone at ADGA and send them the pics and ask them what they recommend. 

Sometimes I think it would be nice if they would let you send in pics with the application to be put on their papers showing the markings of the goat (of course updated pics can be sent if they change colors) for verification or if you are unsure of the markings they can then fill in the spot with what they think should be on there. I guess I just don't see a reason to waste the whole back side of their papers  lol


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

ptgoats45 said:


> With my Nubians I always just described the color as it was, never used any of the terms for the other breeds (like chamoisee, sundgau, etc.) With your girl if they will allow it I would put Black & Tan w/ white belt, poll, tail tip, light brown spots & frosted ears/nose. If you want to shorten it up a little more you could describe her as Black & Tan w/ white spots, light brown spots & frosted ears/nose. I don't get too concerned with getting every single marking with the Nubians because they can sometimes have a lot. If you really want to know I would email someone at ADGA and send them the pics and ask them what they recommend.
> 
> Sometimes I think it would be nice if they would let you send in pics with the application to be put on their papers showing the markings of the goat (of course updated pics can be sent if they change colors) for verification or if you are unsure of the markings they can then fill in the spot with what they think should be on there. I guess I just don't see a reason to waste the whole back side of their papers  lol


The photo submission would be nice. How awesome it would be to browse pedigrees with photos! Thanks for the description suggestions.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A lot of horse registries do that and I wish ADGA would as well. There would be a lot of benefits to having a certificate with a photo of the goat on there.


----------

